# Chariot Buildup!



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

A friend of mine sent this to me -- telling me "Beauty is in the eye of ..."

_BEHOLD!: 190275600230_

So I went to that auction site and pulled up the above number. 

Go look if you wish to see what I found. You will be amazed, or horrified, maybe a little of both. Be sure to "SUPERSIZE" the photos!

Happy holidays and happy new year to all!

--Henry


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

EEEEWWW!!

I wonder what brand of TOOTH BRUSH was used to apply paint?:drunk:


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey now guys, I only used a fine horse hair toothbrush on that Chariot, Try to be nice (just kidding - don't really know who built it)


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I am AFRAID TO LOOK


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh my god! What type of paint, and how many fingers was that painted with??

I can't believe it actually has a bid on it! That is pure sacrilege to that beautiful kit.

WHAT were they THINKING????

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

:drunk:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes...Yes...but the glue smears and bent antenna certainly make up for any minor flaws:drunk:
Mcdee


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> Yes...Yes...but the glue smears and bent antenna certainly make up for any minor flaws:drunk:
> Mcdee


Not to mention the custom weathering on the Robot's torso!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

That model could have been built under a 1001 circumstances, who knows, but that one bid may make someone very proud. Regardless...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, if you're on a budget you could buy the model for half what CultTVman sells it for (plus shipping), rip it apart, strip the paint, and return it to its original condition to be built properly.

Nah. Even if you only value your time at $1 per hour, you're out $400 to get a model you could buy for $40. :freak:


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> That model could have been built under a 1001 circumstances, who knows, but that one bid may make someone very proud. Regardless...


Yes -- I know. And I really hope that I'm not indirectly poking fun at some young kid's first attempt at model building or anything mean like that.

But from looking at the listing, it looks like a fairly competent listing layout. So I guess I'm kind of concluding that if they can take a nice picture (something a LOT of people have trouble with!) and clearly show the item that is for sale, I have to wonder about what is being sold here and if there is an attempt to pass along something substandard.

Like I said -- I hope it's not a kid, as I'd hate to be the one to discourage ANYONE from joining this hobby, as God knows we need more model builders.

We'll never know either way, but you made a good point!

--Henry


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, with the robot's tracks and the luggage on backwards, I hope they just had one too many.....:drunk: Just goes to shows that when you hit the fourth
shooter, lay down the glue....


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Where is this picture ? anyone have a link to it ?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...190275600230&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1
Here it is:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Obviously a graduate from the Helen Keller School For Gifted Modelers.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

*Omg!!! There's More!!!*

Same seller!!!

Presenting ....... THE MONOGRAM FLYING SUB!:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190275602845

Including the "stock" style paint job (as in, I guess he was out of YELLOW!).


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Alright, so they're ghastly; what about the builds WE all did in the 4th +/- grade? :freak:
Anyway, I don't blame the guy for selling them. Who knows? Maybe with more practice, actually reading painting directions correctly (and either abstaining from booze or opening his window while cementing curtains), this builder MIGHT get better as time passes.
I see that folks are actually BIDDING on these build-ups, and hopefully for restoration project purposes.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Alright, so they're ghastly; what about the builds WE all did in the 4th +/- grade? :freak:
> Anyway, I don't blame the guy for selling them. Who knows? Maybe with more practice, actually reading painting directions correctly (and either abstaining from booze or opening his window while cementing curtains), this builder MIGHT get better as time passes.
> I see that folks are actually BIDDING on these build-ups, and hopefully for restoration project purposes.


Can you say "SPARE PARTS KIT"? 

--Henry


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

time for a bath in castrol super clean


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Does it look like the Chariot treads were SOLDERED TOGETHER? Maybe Clothespin marks? Paw prints? Teeth marks?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Y3a said:


> Does it look like the Chariot treads were SOLDERED TOGETHER? Maybe Clothespin marks? Paw prints? Teeth marks?


No, you dope. It's chunks of that "paste" they used to let us use in kindergarten to glue leaves and such to construction paper. The stuff some idiot kid was always EATING! And that paint job.... get's me thinking of the ole' finger-paintin' days.... hmmmmm..... makes you wonder!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

*WHAT?!!?* You mean were *NOT* supposed to eat the paste????


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

flyingfrets said:


> *WHAT?!!?* You mean were *NOT* supposed to eat the paste????


Murclemrphfft chorklefflllp!.....(need water:freak
Mcdee


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Space doors to thread closing in 5...4...3...2...1


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

*STRUTH* You gotta admire the blokes "give it a go and she'll be right" attitude not to mention his own self worth modesty... I'm not sure who to feel more sorry for... the builder or the final winner???


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OF COURSE YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO EAT THE PASTE!!! The teacher could tell by the 'minty fresh' breath that you had been in the paste again. Instant detention.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Isn't that why that paste came with a popsicle stick? :dude:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I haven't bothered to look up the build-up that is the subject of this thread. 
No matter how innept his effort, the guy did actually build something. That's more than I can say for some who post here regularly!
I think that this has gone far enough...... Thread Closed!

Dave


----------

